# Aktuelle Preise Podium



## tfdelacruz (15. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin durch Zufall auf der Knolly Seite über den Shop gestolpert. Aktuell wird das Podium für 1750 Dollar inklusive Dämpfer angeboten. Der Preis überrascht mich...! Wird der Rahmen hier in Deutschland auch aktuell zu einem reduzierten Preis angeboten?

http://shop.knollybikes.com/collections/all/products/knolly-podium?variant=6873533697


VG


----------



## mophi (16. November 2015)

Fragste mal hier nach, ob das noch gilt:
https://www.tri-cycles.de/knolly/podium.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (28. November 2015)

Die Podium Rahmen sind im abverkauf.
Bei Knolly ist Large und X-Large schon kompl. ausverkauft.
Wir haben auch keine Rahmen mehr hier in Deutschland lagernd.
Wenn jemand noch Interesse an einem Podium in Small oder Medium hat,
sollte sich am besten direkt an unser office ([email protected]) wenden. 
Wir fragen dann direkt bei Knolly nach. 
Preise bitte auf Anfrage..


----------



## tfdelacruz (3. Dezember 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,74m empfehlen?


----------



## Quiesel (4. Dezember 2015)

Kommt natürlich auch ein bisschen darauf an wie du sonst so anatomisch ausgeprägt bist... und was deine Vorlieben sind  aber bei der Größe würde ich sagen, dass Dir m passen sollte. Ich bin 178 und fahre auch m und zu groß ist es auf keinen Fall!


----------



## kopfkissen (24. Oktober 2016)

was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrößen bei welchen Körpermaßen?
bin 1,81 groß und habe eine Sl von 84 cm. momentan fahr ich ein Kalula in m ist geil wendig und verspielt aber kommt doch aufgrund von kurzem Radstand, eher oldschool Geo etc grad in Bikeparks an seine Grenzen, überleg mir daher für ein bisschen mehr dh orientierung durch ein Podium zu ersetzen...
Denke da müsste L passen oder?


----------



## Bikewurst (3. November 2016)

Ich habe das 2014er Podium im L und bin 186cm lang. Die Kiste ist mir eigentlich zu kurz. Wenn Du Dich wirklich in Richtung DH orientieren willst, kannst Du bedenkenlos auch XL nehmen. Das Ding fällt klein aus...


----------



## kopfkissen (13. Juni 2017)

hi, hab am Wochenende die Befestigungsschraube der Hinterradachse verloren, kann mir jemand sagen was ich für eine brauche?


----------



## saturno (4. Juli 2017)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> hi, hab am Wochenende die Befestigungsschraube der Hinterradachse verloren, kann mir jemand sagen was ich für eine brauche?



sicherlich, der händler der das bike/rahmen verkauft hat.....


----------



## RB_Toyride (9. Februar 2021)

Hi liebe Knolly Rider, 

falls jemand ein Podium sucht, 
ich habe grade eins im Bikemarkt. 

Schwarz stealth, Größe L

Greets M


----------

